# Need support and advice



## reallyscared (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm mid 40's. I had my 5th colonoscopy yesterday so the test is nothing new to me. I contracted e-coli several years ago and had my first test then. It just so happened they found a small polyp and removed it. Then I had tests every 3 years. They started coming back clear so they let me go 5 years before another screening, which was this week. Well, they found a large (14mm) polyp and removed it. I have to wait until next week to hear from pathology. The dr says it doesn't "look" malignant but can't be for sure. He gave me the impression that it was quite large to have grown in just 5 years. Does anyone have anything similar? I'm so scared I can't get hold of myself. Is it cancer? If so what will happen next? How bad could it have gotten in 5 years? Has anyone else had one grow that fast that wasn't cancer? Any advice and/or support would be appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most polyps even large ones are not cancer, so try not to get too worried too early.I'm not clear on how fast polyps grow or if it could have been small enough 5 years ago it was easy to miss so it has been going a bit longer than you might think.I would think they can grow at different rates, not sure if there is info about how that effects outcome. Like I said most polyps never turn into cancer. I think if they catch it at the still in the polyp stage it is usually pretty treatable. That it didn't "look" malignant is a good sign. I think they look different once they get to that point and so if it has anything it has a few bad cells vs being a whole bad thing.K.


----------



## reallyscared (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.I got my results today- it is a cancerous polyp. I'm stunned. I cannot believe it. I go see a surgeon on Thurs.


----------

